# Como dizer a alguém que não celebro Páscoa ?



## Misslatam

Bom dia,


Obgrigada mas não celebro Pascoa?

Ou algo menos agressivo?

Sabe que não celebro Pascoa?


----------



## Joca

Sim, isso mesmo. Só faltou o artigo.

Escrevendo, pontue assim: *Obrigada,* mas não celebro *a* Páscoa.


----------



## Misslatam

Obrigada e feliz Páscoa!


----------



## Joca

Obrigado, mas também não celebro.


----------



## Misslatam

Ha ha não sou sozinha! (Achei que era importante no Brazil)


----------



## Joca

Não, você não *está* sozinha. E é verdade, é comum no *Brasil*, mas a 'causa' religiosa anda bem diluída.


----------



## guihenning

Pas de Z en Brasil! En portugais, aussi bien qu'en français, un S entre deux voyelles aura un son de Z. Vous écrivez Brésil e prononcez Brézil, le même se passe ici, on écrit Brasil, mais on prononce Braziw.


----------



## Joca

Ao que eu saiba, só existe uma exceção à regra do S soando como Z entre vogais. É o nome de um bairro da cidade de São José, na Grande Florianópolis. Chama-se Kobrasol, escreve-se assim, mas todo o mundo diz: Kobrassol. A explicação é que o nome foi composto a partir dos nomes de três firmas locais: KOerich, BRAsilpinho e CasSOL. Daí a pronuncia do S entre vogais como S mesmo. Mas por que não grafaram então 'Kobrassol'? Intrigante.


----------



## Medune

Joca said:


> Ao que eu saiba, só existe uma exceção à regra do S soando como Z entre vogais. É o nome de um bairro da cidade de São José, na Grande Florianópolis. Chama-se Kobrasol, escreve-se assim, mas todo o mundo diz: Kobrassol. A explicação é que o nome foi composto a partir dos nomes de três firmas locais: KOerich, BRAsilpinho e CasSOL. Daí a pronuncia do S entre vogais como S mesmo. Mas por que não grafaram então 'Kobrassol'? Intrigante.


Sempre tive problemas em pronunciar o nome desse bairro.


----------



## guihenning

Para o S intervocálico as coisas são mais sólidas, diferente do S entre uma consoante e uma vogal.
_Transitar, subsídio, transeunte… _


----------



## wtrmute

guihenning said:


> Para o S intervocálico as coisas são mais sólidas, diferente do S entre uma consoante e uma vogal.
> _Transitar, subsídio, transeunte… _


No caso de transitar e transeunte, o "n" não se pronuncia, mas só nasaliza o "a" anterior.  Portanto, o "s" em transeunte e transitar é intervocálico, a despeito da ortografia.


----------



## guihenning

wtrmute said:


> No caso de transitar e transeunte, o "n" não se pronuncia, mas só nasaliza o "a" anterior.  Portanto, o "s" em transeunte e transitar é intervocálico, a despeito da ortografia.


Interessante!


----------



## Carfer

Misslatam said:


> Bom dia,
> 
> 
> Obgrigada mas não celebro Pascoa?
> 
> Ou algo menos agressivo?
> 
> Sabe que não celebro Pascoa?



Acompanho o Joca em _*tudo*_ o que disse, apenas queria acrescentar que aquele _'Sabe que não celebro a Páscoa?_', ao contrário do que possa parecer, tem um tom mais agressivo do que a primeira alternativa. Pode ser entendido como tendo implícita uma censura ('_Então não sabe que não celebro a Páscoa?_', como se a pessoa tivesse obrigação de saber e estivesse a ser impertinente). Diferente seria se dissesse _'Sabe, eu não celebro a Páscoa._'


----------



## machadinho

melhor dizer que não é cristão


----------



## Medune

machadinho said:


> melhor dizer que não é cristão


Está tudo bem em dizer "não celebro a Páscoa".


----------



## machadinho

Também acho tudo bem. É só que resolver a questão com um não sou cristão envolve menos explicações ulteriores.


----------



## Medune

machadinho said:


> Também acho tudo bem. É só que resolver a questão com um não sou cristão envolve menos explicações ulteriores.


Talvez tenha a ver com "o nível de curiosidade ou sociabilidade" regional: uma vez vi um vídeo gravado por estrangeiros da sua percepção da diferença entre em entrar num elevador com cariocas e curitibanos - tirem-se as conclusões.


----------



## Vanda

Acho tudo muito pessoal, digo com respeito à escolha do que dizer. E como disseram, depende do momento, contexto, etc... Não ser cristão pode ser uma das opções, mas sou cristã e não celebro a páscoa como é celebrada pela maioria, portanto há razões e razões, explicações e explicações.


----------



## Medune

Vanda said:


> Acho tudo muito pessoal, digo com respeito à escolha do que dizer. E como disseram, depende do momento, contexto, etc... Não ser cristão pode ser uma das opções, mas sou cristã e não celebro a páscoa como é celebrada pela maioria, portanto há razões e razões, explicações e explicações.


Acho que o importante é responder a quem o perguntou o que perguntou; e o que perguntou foi como dizer que "não se celebra a Páscoa"; e  isso já lho respondemos.


----------



## machadinho

Vanda said:


> Acho tudo muito pessoal, digo com respeito à escolha do que dizer. E como disseram, depende do momento, contexto, etc... Não ser cristão pode ser uma das opções, mas sou cristã e não celebro a páscoa como é celebrada pela maioria, portanto há razões e razões, explicações e explicações.


Nem um ovinho de chocolate ou um bacalhauzinho?


----------



## Vanda

Pode me dar todos que quiser, comerei de bom grado em qualquer dia, inclusive na Páscoa!  Mas não vou comprar ovo ou bacalhau para ''comemorar' a Páscoa. Bem, estamos fugindo.... já responderam com detalhes à pergunta da menina.


----------

